# Autar Eleni (OOC)



## Ithrynluin (Jul 4, 2004)

_*or ... The Stars are Passing*

The story takes place a couple of years after the first rising of the Sun. The sleep of Yavanna has been lifted and all things were now in bloom. The main characters are Lindor and Gyellenyo. This will be a free-flowing story - we'll figure out things as we get to them, though we'd like to keep facts and concepts in spirit with what Tolkien wrote. Currently, we'll keep it a two player game only, and if we come to a point where we're looking for more players, we'll let everyone know.

***

Name: Lindor

Age: 139 years of the Sun

History: A Silvan Elf living beyond the Ered Luin in the vastness of South Eriador. Hearing the rumours of the fabled kingdom of King Thingol and the strength of his people, his kinsmen from afar, and the power of Queen Melian, he decides to leave his home and seek for bliss, though he knows not where their land lies. He attempts to cross the Blue Mountains but is ambushed by a pack of Orks. He manages to escape unscathed, but is bewildered and terror stricken so he flees far to the South and follows the course of the river Adurant; for he set on this journey light of heart and unprepared for the dangers of the wide world. His story begins on the southeastern eaves of Taur-im-Duinath, the great forest between the rivers Gelion and Sirion.

Inventory: A small dagger, a pouch containing some healing herbs

Appearance: Long, dark blonde hair; wears it in braids streaked with silver. Grey, youthful eyes. 6 1' tall.

Personality: Outgoing, friendly, curious, carefree.
_


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jul 5, 2004)

> PS - what do you think of the idea of us seeking a player who whose part it would be to sometimes attack as at random and unexpected during times when it seems reasonable? That is, obviously we couldn't be attacked in the heart of Doriath, but on the road we'd be prey? But I wonder... is this the sort of role a player would want? Hehe... or is this whole idea crazy?



I like this idea quite a lot. Of what race would the assilant be, and his intentions/mission?



> I am thinking that if you would like to Gorthaur, your next post can leave Lindor situated as you want him when Gyellnyo discovers him, in this way I can find him at the end of my next post.



Sure. I think it'd be more fun to travel together anyway, so meeting is a priority.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jul 5, 2004)

I am leaning more towards Nandorin than Avarin, for no special reason, except that I think it more likely that an Elf living in Southern Eriador is more likely to be an Elda than an Avar, at the time of our story.

As for the knife, it is wooden, but sharp.  It is said the Teleri were great silver-smiths, so why not their Nandorin and Sindarin cousins, and the Avari too? I'm pretty much open to suggestions and different possibilities.


----------



## Confusticated (Aug 28, 2004)

Yay! You're back!

Great post too...and Gyellenyo is just thrilled to rescue such a purdy little elf. 

But what's the deal with this!!


> The tongue was alien and sounded uncouth and rugged,



Uncouth is he?  Wait 'til your poor elf hears the tongue of the Naugrim, or of men! _And_, will he say it to Gyelleno's face?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Aug 28, 2004)

Hey Nom! Nice to be back.

First, Lindor will 'feel out' just how hot tempered and aggressive Gyellenyo is and then he'll think about it. 

Of course, Gyellenyo might take the 'uncouth and rugged' comment as a compliment, as perhaps he is already contemptuous of the more 'prissy' elven tongues.  

I wonder though, after the buzz of our first meeting wears off, where shall we go? Got any ideas? Or shall we just wander in companionship with the wind in our hair and the stars to guide us? 

Oh, and if anyone wants to join us, the offer still stands, as it's never too late. Not that we mind doing it just the two of us.


----------



## Confusticated (Aug 28, 2004)

*wut in heckfar is goin on!*

Hey now! Even my rugged elf can appreciate the beauty of nice language and gentle voice!! Sure, he may not be of the musical _*Lindar*_, but he is still of the _*Quendi*_ and these can't be all that bad, as Lindor will see when he hears dwarf-tongue and widens his scale of reference. Then will he beg that of all things he might know in the lonely dark of Mandos he will be blessed with the memory of the voice and tongue of Gyellenyo.

As for where we are off to, I don't know... guess we will figure something out? hehe... i guess we can continue to wander for some time... and i heard that 'he is an unfortunate fool and usurper of hearts who lets OOC frame of mind direct the wandering feet of the IC'


----------



## Ithrynluin (Aug 28, 2004)

I think that may be some precious advice. Walk on! 

P.S. Was thinking we could meet an Ent somewhere along the way. In the willow meads of Tasarinan, perhaps, whither Lindor's heart has ever desired to venture?


----------



## Confusticated (Aug 28, 2004)

Yes, and perhaps my clueless rugged Tatya Gyellenyo will in ignorance and insensitivity begin to hew away, then Lindor will strike him with a switch (that he in haste picked from an Enting) and Gyellenyo will blush.

Or we could start conversation with the Ent first thing, and let there be no hewing and whipping... we'll see how it flows.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Aug 28, 2004)

Right.  

Lindor will be acquainted with the Tree Herders already, and will tell Gyellenyo all about them (or as much as he himself has learned).

But the road to Nan-Tathren is long, and who knows what perils and adventures await us until then...


----------



## Confusticated (Aug 29, 2004)

I was thinking maybe Lindor could understand Gyellenyo more easily than Gellenyo can understand him, but still only with difficulty because the languages of the two are far different form eachother... maybe more so even than Sindarin and Quenya since Quenya changed very slowly, this assuming you are Nandorin of course. If you were Avarin their tongues may have been sundered more recently.


----------



## Triandra (Sep 9, 2004)

I already posted in your RP before I seen this one. (OOPS) I hope that it is alright if I join you.

*Triandra*

Full Name: Triandra Lightstar

Age: ?

Race: a Sindarin elf of Doriath. 

Weapons: Only a dagger at her side.

History: She was travelling with Thingol's group to Valinor, but stayed and was one of the elves that looked for him. She longs to join her kindred in the Blessed Realm. Has served in Menegroth as a lady-in-waiting to Melian. Knows Luthien Tinuviel very well. She made a choice she regrets and has fled Doriath east to Ossiriand, before ending up in Taur-im-Duinath. 

Appearance: Long golden hair, very slender, emerald green eyes. Always wears the color green.

Personality: Very mild-mannered, soft-spoken, makes friends easily


----------



## Confusticated (Sep 10, 2004)

Yay! Someone else joined!

Yes it's okay Triandra, good to have you. 


_*p.s.*_ There is one small thing.  This RP is taking place before Gondolin was built, do you think you could alter her history for this game?


----------



## Triandra (Sep 15, 2004)

Darn! Okay. I'll have to do that. Somebody may have to help me with this. My knowledge of Beleriand is a little rusty. (It's been about two-three years since I read the Silmarillion) A little help review would be nice.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Sep 17, 2004)

Hi, Triandra, and welcome aboard. Here's an approximate timeline of events in the earlier part of the First Age (from The Encyclopedia of Arda):

c.	1	Dagor-nuin-Giliath.
c.	1	Awakening of Men in Hildórien.
c.	1	Return of the Noldor to Middle-earth. Death of Fëanor.
c.	50	Journey of Turgon and Finrod.
c.	75	Dagor Aglareb. The Siege of Angband is set by the Princes of the Noldor.
c.	100	Foundation of Nargothrond.
c.	126	Completion of Gondolin. Turgon's people begin the migration from Nevrast.

The Sun and the Moon had risen approximately at the same time when the Noldor came to M-E. This is according to the published Silmarillion (we'll discard later changes to the legendarium here, because they'd complicate the matters too much).

Anyhow, I've been slacking off some, but I should deliver a new post in our RP soon.


----------



## Triandra (Sep 17, 2004)

Thanks! Ater I read what you wrote, I started remebering some things. Do you think you will be able to get me a map of Beleriand, or tell me where I could get one? Thanks again


----------



## Confusticated (Sep 17, 2004)

Here's a nice big one straight from the book.

Here's a good map showing who ruled where.

Attached is a map I am in the process of making special for RPGs, it will eventlly show what type of trees, and animals are found where as far as it can be known, and other things about the landscape that it would be nice to know in an RP.

For this one i put a golden leaf to mark the area of our meeting.

-----
Darn it! Had to compress the heck out of the file (losing quality) to get it below 200,000 kbs. Hey Ithrynluin, think you could use your supa-mod-powa to sneak a larger file in?


----------



## Triandra (Sep 20, 2004)

That's great! I just got the book, The Silmarillion. (A friend lent it to me) I'm now reading it, and everything is coming back to me. I also updated my profile too. (To make it easier)


----------



## Confusticated (Sep 24, 2004)

Cool. Nice history change.

It's an excellent book, isn't it? I love it so much! This is going to be fun!


----------



## Triandra (Sep 24, 2004)

I absolutely love the Silmarillion! I actually like it better than the Lord of the Rings because it's mostly about elves.


----------



## Confusticated (Sep 25, 2004)

I like it more too. The elves are one reason for me, but I also prefer the way it is told, and the tales themselves. I think the First Age makes LotR's events very small in comparison, a faint echo of the War of the Jewels, taking place in a more diluted world... the war of the Rings was huge in its own time, don't get me wrong, but the war against Morgoth, the exile of the Noldor, and the paths of fate surrounding the silmarils is astonishing. The events in the Second Age were hardly less... with the fall of Numenor.

What kind of elves do you like best? I admire the Noldor for their valour, skill, independance, and pride. I also like the Teleri a great a deal, making music by the sea. But most of all I love the race of Elves for their closeness with nature, great love of art, and their goodness as a people.


----------



## Triandra (Sep 27, 2004)

I like the Noldor and the Teleri. I also like the subdivision of the Sindar, because of them alone, only Elwe saw the light of the two trees, and that most of them didn't follow the others because they looked for thier lord. That I admire about the Sindar. I admire the Noldor because they left the Blessed Realm to fullfill an oath.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Sep 27, 2004)

Triandra, could you please clarify something to me. In your latest post, you say:



> No lady am I, for I was in service to the Queen of Doriath for some time.



What do you mean by this? Wouldn't being in the service of Melian actually _qualify_ you as a lady?


----------



## Triandra (Sep 28, 2004)

What I meant was that I wasn't of actual nobility, if that makes sense, but I guess being in the service of the Queen would qualify me as that. I'll have to make sure of what I write next time. But you know what I mean, though, right?


----------



## Confusticated (Dec 18, 2009)

Ivan, since this just us two, I think this is the best option if we are going to consider an RGP. Then we can worry about others joining later. 

Before we begin I must do some editting. Also, did a profile for Gyellenyo exist? I may need to create one. 

What do ya think?


----------



## Astrance (Dec 18, 2009)

I was wondering if I could join you in this story. I have some experience in role-playing, but didn't do it for some time, and I miss it


----------



## Confusticated (Dec 19, 2009)

If we go forward with this story you are welcome to join. Same is true if we start a fresh one instead.


----------



## Astrance (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks a lot ! So are we going on with this one or starting anew ?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Dec 20, 2009)

Sorry, guys, I'm on holiday and won't be posting much at all. You can go on without me, perhaps on a separate side quest type thingy? Anyway, I leave it up to you.


----------



## Confusticated (Dec 21, 2009)

Since Sharkey is away, I would like to do a different RP. If this is okay with you Stockholm, we should find a story and setting. Which Age, for example?


----------



## Astrance (Dec 21, 2009)

I'd say First Age. Maybe we could try telling the story of a Noldo, starting in Aman, so we could try to get another, « smaller », look, at that story, from the point of view of someone who's not a prince of the Noldor ? And then have it free style when in Middle Earth ?


----------



## Confusticated (Dec 21, 2009)

Sounds fine.  

Maybe I can use a character I invented years ago, or a relative of his. 

http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showpost.php?p=448954

If need be I can change his history for the betterment of the story or introduce him later in Beleriand. 

Love the events surrounding the Flight of the Noldor! 

Should we build more storyline, or wing it as we go?


----------



## Astrance (Dec 22, 2009)

Culfaron looks fine ! Though I don't like the shade of his hair for a Noldo


----------

